# Injectable bcaa



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone with any experience with these that can compare them to the oral version?

I take 10/15g during training the injection doses are about 100mg tops of the three per 1ml.

This would mean 1 ml split bilaterally between muscles and would workout a lot more expensive per serving.

Any experience welcome


----------



## Juicy Goosey (Aug 25, 2012)

Never actually knew this was even a thing? Apart from the twisted sadistic pleasure of jabbing (I weirdly do get it haha) what's the advantage of pinning BCAA's over just sipping on them normally?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright max, just wondering why you would be injecting BCAA's mate?

The benefits that occurred in animal models and in vitro studies were never replicated in human studies so seems a strange idea?

They pretty much dismissed any value to doing so last year, they concluded pretty useless on the whole unless your diet is insufficient in protein.

https://jissn.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12970-017-0184-9

Unsure as to why anyone would find it beneficial unless there's some new information out? Guessing you know something I don't?

Cheers mate, hope you're well!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cook up the oral version and pin it


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds a pointless and ridiculous idea. I think there's so much stuff out there on the internet that it feeds into people wanting to go to any lengths for that extra gain in whatever area they're trying to gain in

If elite rugby players sip there's like most people, I doubt someone who trains in a gym will get any gains in any way shape or form from injecting. Stick to the basics buddy.


----------

